# Onan generator fuel problem



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience of Onan generators? I just took my RV out of winter hibernation and the generator, which was perfectly OK went it went into storage, now refuses to start.

I've checked out the electrics and everything seems OK: Big healthy spark and the engine turns over without a problem. The clues seem to point to a fuel fault because the very first time I tried to start it, it actually fired and ran for about twenty seconds before cutting out. I tried again today and used some Cold Start spray into the air intake. This got the engine running for as long as I was spraying, but as soon as I stopped, it cut out and the starter button light started flashing what seems to be a fault code: three flashes, then a pause, then three more flashes and so on.

The manual isn't much help as it mainly deals with installation and routine maintenance issues and the Onan web site is not accessible at the moment for some reason.

So if anyone has experienced this problem, or has any ideas on how to cure it, I'd be very grateful for some advice.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

How much fuel do you have in the main tank?

If it on the lower side the system will favour the main engine so you dont run out.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

I had a similar problem, is yours LPG ? 

If so it may be the gas solenoid valve, mine was seized, removal was easy and it only required cleaning .. 

hope this helps


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

RR said:


> How much fuel do you have in the main tank?
> 
> If it on the lower side the system will favour the main engine so you dont run out.


That's interesting. The fuel tank is pretty low, although not completely empty. Is this an automatic system and does it operate whether the main engine is running or not?


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> 
> I had a similar problem, is yours LPG ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thought Jim, but this one is petrol driven.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah - I'd put some more fuel in. The fuel take off for the generator is actually quite a long way above the bottom of the tank. If your gauge is showing anything approaching 1/4 tank you probably won't pick up any fuel for the generator.


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for that. I'm off to the garage for a fuel stop!


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Not sure about RV's but in my days of power boating we ALWAYS, at the start of the season drained any old fuel & put in new.
It is possible if you d'ont want to do that get some fuel "conditioner" made by Quicksilver & add to the fuel tank before laying up for the season.
You can get this from boat chandler's.
Hope this helps
Gary


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Did the new fuel work? I always fill up to at leat half way on any item that has not run in a while especialy petrol mowers etc. 

That reminds me i must buy some fuel ready for the frst grass cut of the season and my genny needs some new fuel and a check over


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Haven't managed to refuel yet. It's obviously the silly season for inanimate objects: The TV packed up a week ago, the SMART car got Tesco'd and is in the garage awaiting new oxygen sensors, then the RV generator refused to start. And this morning - the thermostat in the fridge threw a wobbly and produced frozen milk for breakfast.

What did I do to deserve all this ?????


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

That sounds like my luck mate i wont go in to detail but its been crap appart from buying a MH back in Nov that is


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sounds just like my bad luck as well although I hope it's not as expensive as my broken half shaft on the Fleetwood.

The fuel intake is at least a third of the way up the main petrol tank, so if your guage is reading anything lower than that your Onan won't start. They do this so that you don't run your tank dry and can't travel anywhere, not even to fill up.

Good luck

Ian


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You need to run your generator at least once a month for an hour and after it has warmed up apply a load then take the load off towards the end of the run before eventually switching off. Otherwise the fuel goes stale and leaves a deposit that prevents starting.


----------

